# HELP! I need a screw!



## Bugner (16 Feb 2010)

Don't we all 

I have Speedplay Zero pedals and have managed to lose one of the small screws that attaches the plastic shim to the shoe (1 of 6). NOT the 1 of 8 that attaches the cleats.

Does anybody have a spare one??

I have been everywhere and can't find one, I can only seem to get them if I buy a complete set of cleats at 40 odd quid, which is quite a lot for one screw.

If anybody can help, please let me know, I will send an SAE.

Cheers


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2010)

Nut and Bolt Store? Namricks?

http://www.namrick.co.uk/

If you know the size I can pick one up for you.


----------



## Bugner (16 Feb 2010)

Thanks. This is the problem, I went to a couple of 'Nut and Bolt' stores over the weekend, but it seems to be a non standard UK bolt, hence why I was seeing if anybody had a spare original. I believe it is and M5 x 6mm, countersunk?


----------



## BigSteev (16 Feb 2010)

I might have. IIRC there are black ones and longer silver ones. Which do you need?


----------



## Bugner (16 Feb 2010)

I need the small black one with the wide countersunk head that attaches the plastic shim/bracket to the shoe, before the actual cleats are attached.

Cheers


----------



## meenaghman (16 Feb 2010)

get a longer m5 counter sunk and cut using a dremmel or hacksaw ?


----------



## BigSteev (17 Feb 2010)

Just checked and I have one. If you can PM me your address I'll stick it in the post to you.


----------

